# help me utilize my space



## afleak (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello, I am more or less a newbie as i haven't had a layout since the 70's and now have the time and place to build something. A lot has changed since then. I have a room that i can put in a layout of about 11' by 11' and still have enough room to get around to the rest of the room. I know this isn't a huge area for a HO layout and want to utilize the space in the best way. I was thinking of having a U shaped area with 2ft wide bench up against one wall wrapping around with 4'x4' turn around areas at the open ends of the U. That would give me a 3' wide entrance to the U in a 11'x11' room. Is there a better way to utilize the space in a square room than this?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The room you have available to build a layout is very close to the
room my layout is in.


My HO layout is built on modular tables, bolted together. It was easier and less
messy to build them in the carport, then assemble them in the train room.
They are screwed and bolted together.

A U layout works nicely but it could force you to use tighter radius
curves than may be desirable. You may want wider than 2 foot 
wall sections so you can have a yard and also spur tracks for
industries.

My layout is single track main that basically follows the walls. I failed to
plan well and have a crawl under section. Don't do that. Use a lift or drop
bridge at the room entrance.

I use DCC, so I can have one train running clockwise as another goes
counter clockwise. This is possible by having passing sidings just as
the real roads do. I also have two big yards, and a peninsula where my
central passenger station is located. There are several spurs for
industries. With the yards and those spurs I have a lot of enjoyable
switching sessions.

You have members here who have years of modelling experience. If you
have any questions or problems that come up we'll all be glad to help.

Don


----------



## afleak (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. How wide do you have the layout where your yards are? I think I need to stick with 2 ft where it will be up against the wall but I will have other sections i could get behind and reach things. Is 3ft by 4ft sufficient for a yard? The DCC control is certainly on my wish list. Have a picture of your layout?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

My layout is in a 10x9 foot room around the walls, with 2 ft wide tables along 3 walls and a 1 foot wide table along the other wall. I have a lift out section on the 1 ft table in the top left part of this plan. The Town of Soggy Bottom's (town motto: We Luv to Pamper people.) is on top, the industrial area is on the bottom, and the yard is on the right. There have been a few changes to the plan, but basically this is what it is (or will be).


I tried to utilize a folded dogbone layout at first, but just couldn't make it fit the space. I think for what you describe an around the walls layout would be good.
And as was mentioned, avoid duckunders. Your back will thank you. Remember: If you wear out your body, where are you going to live?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

afleak said:


> Thanks for the reply. How wide do you have the layout where your yards are? I think I need to stick with 2 ft where it will be up against the wall but I will have other sections i could get behind and reach things. Is 3ft by 4ft sufficient for a yard? The DCC control is certainly on my wish list. Have a picture of your layout?


I don't have an overall pic of the layout, will try to see if I
can put one together.

One yard is within the main in a corner...about 4' wide, the other is
in a straight section, also about 4 feet wide, the main runs along side.
It's single track with 3 passing sidings that I use for passenger
stations.

If you use a drop down or lift bridge, be sure to plan an isolated section of
track either side of it that is turned off when you lift or drop the bridge thus
protecting your locos from a close encounter with the floor.

Flyboy

That is a very interesting layout, good continuous running and
lots of switching action.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a couple of old pics of my yards.

This is the East yard that includes my loco service
area on the right. The main goes around it, and
there is a passing siding angling between the camera
and the yard










This is the still unfinished West yard. It has the
caboose track and a single loco service track
for the switchers. It is used mostly for car
storage. The main goes between the wall
and the yard. As you can see I have various
parts and the like still on it. Sorry.









Don


----------



## afleak (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice layouts guys. Flyboy i like that layout. Looks like something i could do. Don, thanks for the pictures i am a bit envious of all that nice rolling stock.
I think i may go with the enclosed layout with the lift out. Does it present any problems with derailments? is there a secret to making the track match up good for the lift out? 

I got benchwork for one 4'x4' module done today and halfway to the 4'x2' bench.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

afleak;593914I think i may go with the enclosed layout with the lift out. Does it present any problems with derailments? is there a secret to making the track match up good for the lift out? [/QUOTE said:


> Put the lift-out on a straight-track section -- much easier to line the track up.
> 
> On the underside of the area adjacent to the lift-out, design some kind of a notch that tabs on the bottom of the lift-out part have to settle into to lock it in position -- so that the track will line up correctly. Make sure that the wood parts are perfectly aligned both horizontally and vertically before laying any track. You could use window latches or hook and eyes to hold it down -- in case you bump it. But the weight of the wood should be enough to hold it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## afleak (Oct 17, 2015)

Good info, I am sure I will have more questions as i progress.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Lift out fold down/up or gate?*



afleak said:


> Nice layouts guys. Flyboy i like that layout. Looks like something i could do. Don, thanks for the pictures i am a bit envious of all that nice rolling stock.
> I think i may go with the enclosed layout with the lift out. Does it present any problems with derailments? is there a secret to making the track match up good for the lift out?
> 
> I got benchwork for one 4'x4' module done today and halfway to the 4'x2' bench.


afleak;

You might want to consider a hinged section of some sort, instead of a lift out. Both will work well, but a hinged section is usually self-storing; that is you don't have to set it down on top of something else. There have been many articles in Model Railroader magazine (www.kalmbach.com) on clever ways modelers have built these things. These days, there are probably a bunch of videos on U tube that show such entryways in motion.
Lift outs are a little simpler to build initially, But in the long run, I think you might be happier with something that you can just tilt, or swing out of the way and close behind you.
In other words you are choosing between a bit less work now(lift out) and more convenient access for years to come(hinged). 
On my layout, I have a drop leaf section of "water", that sits under a large bridge.
Folding down offers some advantages of moving rail ends apart(when the leaf is dropped) and lining them back up (when the leaf is up.) over folding up. The swing gate has a similar advantage at the hinged end. Fold up leaves are a bit more complex in hinging arrangement, as far as track alignment, and unless well supported, and locked, in their up position also have possible, "What am I folding it back on top of?" issues.
You are wise to go with the around the walls configuration, given your available space and the curve radius limits of your scale.
I think you will end up with a very nice layout that will be fun to operate for years to come.

Good luck, and happy modeling! :smilie_daumenpos:

Traction Fan


----------



## afleak (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I think i can do the fold down section and that would be pretty handy not to have to find a place to store the lift out section. I am now about 1/3 of the way complete on my bench work. I am looking to go DCC and I see the bachman loco plus controller package deals around. Anyone have any comments on how good they are? I would guess it is pretty limited in function. That would be ok if it had expandability options built in.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Bachmann EZ DCC sets are quite good and an
excellent value. I have that controller, an additional
Bachman EZ hand held controllet and 8 Bachmann
DCC locomotives. The only problem I have had has
been damage by me as a result of clumsiness.

The Bachmann EZ is a very simple controller. It affords
individual control of up to 9 DCC locomotives. It has the
amperage to run 4 to 6 locos at the same time.

The Bachmann controller, however, lacks the ability to
set decoder cvs that some like to adjust for various
reasons. 

Bachmann Spectrun locomotives are very nicely detailed,
but a tad more expensive than the locos that come with
the sets.

If you are one who likes to tinker with electronics you
may want to consider NCE or Digitrax controllers, and buy
separate DCC locos, or DCC ready locos plus plug in decoders.

Don


----------

